# Bitte wegen Bilder von Fiona Erdmann...



## robber (31 Aug. 2009)

Hallo,
morgen läuft doch auf Pro7 dieses "Dörtes Dancing" und danach "Eine wie keiner". Das sind doch diese deutschen Spielfilme von Pro7 mit Fiona Erdmann, Jeanette Biedermann, Laura Osswald,...
Ich wollte darum bitten das jemand möglichst viele bilder davon macht und hier hochläd (vorallem von Fiona und )
Würde das jemand machen?
Wäre sehr dankbar!

Hoffe ich habe im richtigen thread gepostet.


----------



## Katzun (31 Aug. 2009)

ne haste leider nicht, deswegen habe ich den mal hierhin verschoben

normal kann man requeste erst ab 25 beiträgen erstellen, aber wer so nett fragt 

p.s. von Dörtes Dancing ist schon einiges hier am board, musste mal die suche starten.


----------



## robber (31 Aug. 2009)

vielen dank 
von "eine wie keiner" wäre es mir aber wichtiger, wegen fiona erdmann und laura ossmann.
fiona sieht da in ihrer satinbluse zu gut aus 

könnte jemand bitte davon einige bilder machen?


----------

